# Frecuencia de cruce para un filtro



## nactronik (Ago 30, 2006)

Hola a todos ....
Estoy ´´renegando´´ con unos parlantes.
Son de dos vias (Graves y agudos).
El problema es que a partir  de la entrada de audio bebo dividir las frecuencias.
Para los agudos pondre un condensador en serie con el parlante.
Y para los graves un bobina tambien en serie.
Mi duda es:  ¿Esta bien que la frecuencia de cruce  se la de a 3000Hz?
Que opinan?
De no ser asi cuanto le tendria que dar?
Saludoss


----------



## shocky (Sep 9, 2006)

En mi opinion eata bien esa frecuencia. Pero igualmente fijate si al subir el volumen suenan bien los agudos. En caso de que escuches distorcion subile la frecuencia de corte.
Pero no creo que tengas problemas.
Suerte.


----------



## nactronik (Sep 11, 2006)

hola...
El filtro que voya  poner es bastante simple.
Consta de un capacitor en serie para los agudos,  y una bobina en serie para los graves.
Las impedancias son 8 ohm (agudos), y 4 ohm (graves).
Para calcular los valores de la bobnina y el capacitor pense en usar la sgte. formula.
C=1 / 2pi*f*z          L=z / 2pi*f;
Hasta ahi todo bien el valor de f sera 3000hz.
La pregunta es: ¿En el valor de las impedancias debo poner la de los parlantes?
Seria C=1 / 2pi*3000*8          L=4 / 2pi*3000;
De no ser correcto esto que valor debo poner en la formula?
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## nactronik (Sep 15, 2006)

hola...
No quiiero ser pesado....  
Pero agradeceria si alguien me puede dar una mano  con mi pregunta anterior.
Ya que estoy  trabado y no puedo seguir con mi proyecto.
Desde ya muchisimas gracias de corazon.
Saludos


----------



## aranzuglia (Sep 26, 2006)

En este pagina vas a encontrar muy buena información sobre los valores a utilizar

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/cross.asp


----------

